
GT.M: High-performance transactional key/value store - drewr
http://groups.google.com/group/nosql-discussion/msg/cb548bde5e019576?hl=en
======
stephenjudkins
This is apparently written in MUMPS, a somewhat idiosyncratic language and
platform used primarily in the healthcare industry. For more information on
MUMPS, check out the Wikipedia article (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MUMPS>)
or a more critical view
(<http://thedailywtf.com/Articles/A_Case_of_the_MUMPS.aspx>).

When I look at the code samples in the Wikipedia article, it doesn't inspire a
lot of confidence in me. Perhaps there are examples the are easier for me to
grok. If there are genuinely useful technologies implemented in it (termed
"heritage" versus "legacy" in the original post) it might be worth checking
out. Nonetheless, I'm having a hard time seeing a case for introducing a
platform like this into a system that's not encumbered by a legacy attachment
to it.

